# Rats are suddenly very scared of me?



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what's happened; earlier this morning, my rats were so excited to see me, as always. They ran up to the cage doors, just waiting for me to let them out. I let them free range for an hour, put them back in the cage and left. 

It was time to clean the cage at this point, and after I took all of the rats out and put them on my bed, I noticed they were acting abit strange. Instantly they all hid under the blanket and I didn't see them until the cage cleaning was finished. 

After I put them all back in the cage, they were suddenly very lethargic and I could see the whites of their eyes when I approached the cage. If I try to pet any of them, they freak out and run away. This has never happened before and it's not like them at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

